# 9 speed auto. Headed into the dealer



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Solenoid 8 (if your scanner is naming things properly)is the torque converter clutch solenoid. What the actual DTC you've got set? GMs DTC for solenoids are typically labeled as "stuck off" not "closed".

There was a TCM update for early cars that addressed some software anomalies. What year is your car?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup its an early one 4/18 and your right also as i am leaning towards a tc solenoid n P2817 is what i am getting solenoid #8 stuck off


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You'd be unlikely to notice an issue, this DTC just keeps the torque converter clutch unlocked. So rpms will be a little higher at any given speed. The TCM is detecting that the TCC is slipping when commanded locked. It could be the valve body, the solenoid body assembly, or the torque converter. Could also have been a little debris causing pressure bleed not allowing converter to lock fully. 

There's no bulletins regarding this concern. And as a 4/18 build you probably already have the newest TCM Cal.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You'd be unlikely to notice an issue, this DTC just keeps the torque converter clutch unlocked. So rpms will be a little higher at any given speed. The TCM is detecting that the TCC is slipping when commanded locked. It could be the valve body, the solenoid body assembly, or the torque converter. Could also have been a little debris causing pressure bleed not allowing converter to lock fully. 

There's no bulletins regarding this concern. And as a 4/18 build you probably already have the newest TCM Cal.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Booooo


----------

